# thinking of moving abroad



## kipper381 (Jan 2, 2014)

hi everyone, i was just after some help, i am thinking of moving abroad, spain is on my mind at the min but could change my mind if the right property came up. 
I want a long let of a few years atleast, i also have 3 little yorkshire terriers that would need to come with me, so what i really need is somewhere quite cheap with a garden and must be fenced in so where would be the best place to look for somewhere i need and also the best way to transport my dogs ie fly drive or ferry and drive, im very new to this but would be my dream to move abroad, any help welcome, thanks mandy


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Moving from where? Do you have UK or EU citizenship? If not, you will need a visa.


----------



## kipper381 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi i live in uk and have uk passport, thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Then you should post this on the Spain forum.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome!

If you have enough to live on, and don't have to look for work, Spain is a great place to live. In fact, these days you have to be able to prove you have an income and some sort of health insurance cover if you plan to stay more than 90 days.

Bringing the dogs isn't a problem, there are dedicated transport companies who will move them from door to door. Flying would be difficult with three, but Britanny Ferries allow you to bring them by car. They will need pet passports, microchips and certain vaccinations but your vet can advise.

Rental prices are generally much cheaper than the UK, though otherwise the cost of living is much the same. You shouldn't have a problem finding somewhere with a fence or walled garden.

Make yourself a check list of things that are important to you. Do you want to live in an English-speaking community with lots of facilities? Do you prefer the coast, or mountains? Do you need to be near an airport? Will you want to have a car, or be in walking distance from shops etc?


----------



## lavidabuena (Nov 27, 2013)

If you fly then go with KLM or Lufthansa. They are rated the best in pet transport whether they're flying in the cabin or in cargo.

I've done weeks and weeks of research on this already. They are the preferred airlines for many pet relocation companies.

Also, when booking a flight with either or them check the prices for round-trip even if you're just flying one way. Sometimes their one-way trips are crazy expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## VanessaW (Dec 4, 2013)

In fact, these days you have to be able to prove you have an income and some sort of health insurance cover if you plan to stay more than 90 days.

Just a quick question - has Spain managed to do what some MPs in the UK have tried to suggest, i.e. say EU citizens need proof of private insurance before entry? I hadn't expected to have to get private insurance before emigrating!!


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

VanessaW said:


> Just a quick question - has Spain managed to do what some MPs in the UK have tried to suggest, i.e. say EU citizens need proof of private insurance before entry? I hadn't expected to have to get private insurance before emigrating!!


Not before entry, but before you can get _Residencia_.

Up to 90 days you should be able to use your EHIC card, after 90 days you'd need to prove private health care insurance if you're not in receipt of a UK State pension and intend to stay longer than 90 days.


----------



## VanessaW (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you. This info seems quite major to me! I thought being part of the EU meant we were entitled, as my Spanish friends who live here are!? Is this legal? When I last lived there ( I was working, so maybe that is significant) I could just rock up to the GP when I needed to!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VanessaW said:


> Thank you. This info seems quite major to me! I thought being part of the EU meant we were entitled, as my Spanish friends who live here are!? Is this legal? When I last lived there ( I was working, so maybe that is significant) I could just rock up to the GP when I needed to!


yes - the fact that you were working is *totally *significant

& yes, it's legal - it's just a different system - & there are changes underway in the UK which will mean that new immigrants there won't get totally free healthcare, either


----------



## VanessaW (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks. I wonder if having paid tax there for five years would affect it? I saw something about a new law allowing you to buy into the Spanish health system after living there a year (?) Is that law yet or just a proposal?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VanessaW said:


> Thanks. I wonder if having paid tax there for five years would affect it? I saw something about a new law allowing you to buy into the Spanish health system after living there a year (?) *Is that law yet* or just a proposal?



yes it's already in place

previously living here & paying tax here has no bearing on things afaik - you have to be contributing _right now _in one way or another

unless you were registered as resident & fiscally so at April 24th 2012 & have been ever since - then you get free healthcare as long as your income is below 100,000€ a year


----------

